

Ask HN - how did you answer: Please tell us something surprising...  - lcusack

How did you answer the question: Please tell us something surprising or amusing that one of you has discovered. (The answer need not be related to your project.)
======
lsweet
Do not get an English Bulldog if your intent it to "get in shape by
walking/running with your dog". Not gonna happen.

